# Young Archers Sign In



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

Name, Age, How long you have been shooting, Bow company (please no bashing...)...

I will start...

Brian Barnes
16
6 years
Hoyt


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

AJ Doo-Bay
18
7 or 8 years
Martin, Hoyt and PSE from time to time


----------



## fredbear90 (Nov 15, 2004)

Levi Harmon
16
4 years
Buckmaster, goin to Oneida :thumbs_up


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Joe Cima
15
12 years
Shot for Bowtech in 2005, goin to a new one


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

Shootin since you were 3??? :mg: This buds for you! :beer:


----------



## supertecchick (Jul 2, 2004)

Holly Heinsohn
16
6-7 years
HOYT


----------



## slughunter (Mar 27, 2005)

Shane S.
14
6 years
Bowtech


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

Dan G
shootin longbows and recurves since I was 4
recently jumped over to the hoyt lineup and going to refresh bows this 06 lineup

OH yea Im 17 too


----------



## Linncomo (Jul 21, 2004)

Luke Robison

15 years old

shooting for 4 or 5 years

Im shooting a Hoyt Ultratec


----------



## Ahti (Feb 5, 2004)

Ahti Salomaa, finland
17 years
2,5 years
Hoyt


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

Matt Boissonneau, Canada
15
last november
bow company: none, its just me and my self!


----------



## earnhardt86 (Feb 29, 2004)

Craig Barcus
19
7 years
hoyt
BAREBOW


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

Samantha Neal
16 yrs 
13 yrs but only 4 in competitve archery
Hoyt!


----------



## BenR (Mar 9, 2005)

*Hey!*

Ben Rinklin

16

2 years

Hoyt :shade:


----------



## Supershot (Oct 18, 2002)

Jed Cylcewski
16
9-10 years
Hoyt Ultratec, Protec, Proelite, Gamemaster


----------



## Makeda (Aug 8, 2005)

Makeda Trujillo
17
about 6 years
reflex, martin


----------



## duckubuck (Aug 30, 2003)

Hey whats up
Weston Shellenberger
15 
For about 6 yrs
and for MATHEWS ALL THE WAY


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

AJ008 said:


> Shootin since you were 3??? :mg: This buds for you! :beer:


Pass me one of those! 
Nichole Gauthier or Goade if you go by my dad's name (Inventor of the STS)
Tennessee
14
shot 11 years
Bowtech


----------



## PodunkArcher (Jun 1, 2005)

Kevin Krause 
18 yrs old
Ive had a club membership 5 months before i was born and my first word was BUCK, not dadda or mamma...but buck that tells you something
Hoyt ultratec 
HOYT and ONLY hoyt


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

Josh Keller
21 years old
Got my first bow when on my 2nd birthday. (small recurve)
I currently shoot a Hoyt Protec with Spirals


----------



## Boudreaux (May 23, 2005)

Bobby Boswell
18
3 years
GO TEAM HOYT


----------



## loper28 (Feb 6, 2005)

hey everybody,
Blake loper 16 in october
About 5 years
HOYT


----------



## Sharpshooter10x (Jan 26, 2005)

*shane carrick*

Shane Carrick

17years old

shooting for 14 yrs

all i shoot are hoyts!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Joshua De Guzman
14 yrs. old
3 yrs.
PSE


----------



## littledogger (Sep 3, 2005)

Brandon
11 Yrs Old
Shooting 3 years
Browning MicroMidas III


----------



## Cait (Aug 15, 2005)

Caitlyn Schleppe
16 yrs old
shooting for 9 years
Hoyt/ Win&Win (target), Jennings(hunting)


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

Might have two but your underage, we already talk about this in the chat....


Ah heck here ya go! :beer: (just dont tell Dad and the cops!

Id have started that young but my dad didnt shoot, i got him going so it was the other way around.

But when I was three he put alot of toy guns in my hands and would say have fun! So i played huntin with my cap guns and shoot my teddy bears and stuff :shade:


----------



## Buck Wheat (Jun 23, 2005)

Tanner Seabaugh
14
About 4 years shooting, 3 years hunting
I Shoot a.................HOYT!!!! :wink:
I LOVE TO BOWHUNT


----------



## Jr. bowman MI (Jan 3, 2004)

Josh
17
8 years
darton


----------



## Shoot-in-NC (Jul 12, 2004)

*Stephen*

Stephen
14
4 or 5 years
Hoyt Pro Elite with spirals, Blue Fusion


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

Bret Mittelstaedt
16
6 shooting, 5 hunting
MATHEWS!


----------



## StrattonL (May 17, 2005)

Stratton Laggis
17
4 years
Martin Cougar, went to Mathews Switchback, love it.


----------



## Big F (Aug 20, 2004)

Andrew Fagan here
19 years of age,
Toronto Ontario during summer,
London Ontario during school year,
BowTech


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

ian
14
3 or 4
alpine


----------



## lefthandbowdood (Jun 23, 2005)

Cameron
16 years old
1 year of shooting
KAP/WIN&WIN


----------



## XShot4062 (Jan 30, 2005)

Lauren Hughes
13
1 1/2 years
Hoyt matrix!!!!!!


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

Shoot-in-NC said:


> Hoyt Pro Elite with spirals, Blue Fusion


a little proud are we???    

have you gotten it already? if so i am officially :angry: ... lol... you need to wait the 3-4 months like the rest of us... lol...


----------



## Shoot-in-NC (Jul 12, 2004)

*Yea*

Heck yea got it about 2 weeks ago..........lol im just pullin ure leg they said it should be here in a week  That will be the day. :wink: 

Stephen


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

Garrett Carey
12
shooting for 8 years
BowTech Mighty Mite


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

Eric Cole 15
since cub scout summer camp
2nd at the ohio stat indoor and joad indoor.
mathews since the closest hoyt dealer is 1.5 hrs away 
and i cant drive. :sad:


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

jay arnold

16

4yrs

mathews switchback


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Alright then.
Katie Deyerle
17 years old
I have been shooting for 14 years. In tournaments for just that too!
I shoot a Darton currently but I have shot, hoyt, pse, martin, bowtech, and mathews. What can I say


----------



## rufusshooter (Jul 6, 2005)

Chris Suttles
13
3
Browning


----------



## hoytchick1390 (Sep 7, 2005)

allison...
im 15
ive been shooting for 9 years...
i shoot a hoyt ultra tec in flag!!!


----------



## rodeoman67 (Nov 10, 2004)

Bryce Wickliffe 

16yrs.

Been shooting for 1 1/2yrs

I shoot a hoyt protec and a pse x-factor


----------



## akhunter3 (Aug 24, 2005)

Jon Sacks
15
2 years
shoot a Bear Compound, lookin' at gettin' a Hoyt....  



~AK~


----------



## puddin (Aug 8, 2004)

Craig MacRae
17 
shooting competitive 6 years.
used to shoot a win & win recurve but now a bowtech


----------



## JesseL (Jun 1, 2005)

Jesse Larson
16 yrs old
shooting for 3 years
Mathews bow


----------



## trapshooter (Feb 14, 2005)

Matt
19 
shooting 7 yrs
mathews/hoyt


----------



## bowtech shooter (Jan 22, 2005)

*...*

Nick Kelly

16

13

BowTech (proudly)


----------



## bowelk05 (Dec 22, 2004)

Leo Boman
18
shooting for 12 years
team AR


----------



## PERKOVICH (Nov 28, 2003)

Kimberly Perkovich
16 years old
4 years, 3rd year competing
Hoty Ultra Tec


----------



## esven89 (Aug 26, 2004)

Eric Svendsen

16 yrs old
3 yrs 
hoyt protec


----------



## DownStraitUp (May 28, 2005)

I guess I should have done this before I said something earlier on this board, but oh well.

Brian
18
10-11 years shooting
*Mathews!*


----------



## wichy (Aug 26, 2005)

Ryan Wichman
16 years old
shooting for 11 years
Shoot a diamond machete (last year model before they were sold out to bowtech)
I can't wait... Bowhunting starts in less than 48 hours!


----------



## << Volcom >> (May 25, 2004)

Cam Holm
16 years old
shooting for 4 years(bowhunting, might start competing next year)
Martin


----------



## ill_hoyt_ya (May 14, 2005)

Dylan Braach

15 years old

shot 3 years 3-d and hunting

Mathews and Hoyt


----------



## chainranch (Aug 13, 2004)

Dallas Barber
15 years old
2 years of slinging arrows


----------



## just_tim (Sep 10, 2005)

Tim Caddel
14 years old
4 months yeah :wink:


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

*sighn in*

Christopher McCann, 14 yrs old, have been shooting for 10 yrs. Shoot a Mathews conquest pro for competition and fx for hunting, can't wait for hunting season only 2 more weeks up here in Ontario Canada.

See ya Chris.


----------



## muzzy_heads2011 (Jul 2, 2003)

Nicholas Wyndham
13
3 years
Hoyt


----------



## Keninator (Jul 30, 2005)

Ken Reece
2 years
16 years old (17 on october 13)
Martin Tiger


----------



## DBArcher (Aug 25, 2004)

Daniel Bybee
19 years old
been shooting for 14 years
shootin an AR 34 blade


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

q2xlbowhunter said:


> Christopher McCann, 14 yrs old, have been shooting for 10 yrs. Shoot a Mathews conquest pro for competition and fx for hunting, can't wait for hunting season only 2 more weeks up here in Ontario Canada.
> 
> See ya Chris.



im in ontario too


----------



## jtracker (Jul 10, 2005)

Justin Good
18
shot when I was like 10-13 then just started up last year so like 4-5 years. Wish I would have kept shooting all those years!
AR34 Blade Ram and a Half. AWESOME BOW!!!!

DBARCHER Why haven't you responded to any of my pm's or emails? I've tried to get a hold of you SEVERAL ways. Thanks,
Justin


----------



## Archuntr09 (Sep 22, 2005)

Greg Likens
14
3 years
PSE 
100 more dollars until i get my new bowtech


----------



## Tyler88 (Mar 9, 2003)

Tyler Smith 
17 
3 years 
Bowtech Consitution


----------



## thaDEERhunta21 (Sep 9, 2005)

Mardi kouyoudjian
15

10 yrs

hoyt ultramag


----------



## 230FPS (Feb 17, 2005)

Chris Desnoyers
18
5 years
1975 Bear bow---> 19 Ninety somethin York---> 2001 Champion Predator---> Finally treated myself to my new Darton Vapor 2005


----------



## TMart3D (Sep 27, 2005)

Tom Martinelli Jr

15 Years old

Martin Silver Staff Shooter

Favorite type of shooting is 3D preferably IBO

Been shootin a bow since i was 8. Competing for 2 years

finished 4th in the YMR 13-14 class overall in the National Triple Crown
7th bedford, 1st in Erie and 5th in Nelsonville. 4th at Snowshoe


----------



## MathewsMan8533 (Jul 24, 2005)

Korey warner
15
been shooting since i was 4 been shooting mathews proudly for about 5


----------



## shishka (Jul 12, 2005)

Does everyone on this thread shoot compounds?
Sheesh

Adam Reinelt
17
shooting 8 years
I now shoot a Samick Masters w/ Extremes... Booya


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

I guess I am still young enough...
Matt Alwine
18 

Target 2005 hoyt ultratec
hunting 3005 hoyt vipertec... both with spirals.

shooting about 5 years

here is my most recent hunting picture 
shot in WA 2 days ago


----------



## teamhoyt08 (Mar 30, 2004)

Lindsey Hood

15 years old

12 years
2 years real serious
Indoor State Champion

Hoyt Protec


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

shishka said:


> Does everyone on this thread shoot compounds?
> Sheesh
> 
> Adam Reinelt
> ...


i dont shoot with compounds


----------



## 87Missouri (May 23, 2005)

Clayton Bahn
St. Louis, MO
18

I'm shootin a Parker Hunter Mag and have been for about 3years now. Almost strictly hunting but I've been doin a few 3D shoots lately, I can't get enough of archery....


----------



## JMathewson (Aug 23, 2004)

Jordan Mathewson

14

1 year

hoyt proelite


----------



## deadonat100yard (Aug 7, 2005)

chris cozart

15

2 years


Hoyt


----------



## elkcrayz (Oct 1, 2005)

Seth Yeary
17
shooting for 10 years
Mathews Q2XL


----------



## archerchick08 (Oct 27, 2005)

Heidi Rasmussen
15 years 
4 years in march
hoyt ultramag


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

Matthew Arnold
I am 16 
been shooting for 3 years :teeth: GB squad member 
I shoot a hoyt ultratec.


----------



## Ishoot4USA (Apr 15, 2004)

Aaron Tedford
Been shooting for 5 years.
Hoyt Matrix


----------



## fish4fish888 (Oct 24, 2005)

Wyatt Jensen
17 years old
never shot comp. but about 4 months of practice for deer season.took that long to teach myself how to shoot a bow,then learn to shoot right handed.
i shoot pse.


----------



## shishka (Jul 12, 2005)

Matt6288 said:


> i dont shoot with compounds


So what do you shoot?.... Slingshot? :tongue:


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

i started with a simple recurve then in a few months later i got interested in selfbows learned how to make them and have come up with a few great shooters.


----------



## *bow*cutie* (Nov 28, 2005)

*hoyt girl*

Michalea Pounds
shoot a yellow Hoyt
and been shooting for about 
8/9mnts and never went home empty handed


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Corey Muellenbach, 15

Central Minnesota JOAD

Coach: Linda Beck 

Shooting two years in January

Matthews Apex for Target/Matthews Switchback for hunting

2005 Record:

MSAA Indoor Championships, 1st Place, Youth Compound Freestyle
MSAA Outdoor Target Championships, 1st Place (State Record), Youth Compound Freestyle
MSSA Outdoor Field Championships, 2nd Place, Youth Compound Freestyle
MSAA Grand Champion, Youth Compound Freestyle

National NAA Target Championships, 5th Place, Cadet Compound


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Corey Muellenbach, 15

Central Minnesota JOAD

Coach: Linda Beck 

Shooting two years in January

Matthews Apex for Target/Matthews Switchback for hunting

2005 Record:

MSAA Indoor Champion, Compound Freestyle
MSAA Outdoor Champion, Compound Feestyle
MSSS Outdoor Field, 2nd Place
MSAA Grand Champion, Compound Freestyle

National NAA Target Championships, 5th Place Compound Cadet


----------



## switchback_xt (Nov 26, 2005)

Mitch Hessel
16 
7 years
:thumbs_up Mathews:thumbs_up


----------



## alexvpaq (Nov 28, 2005)

Alex
quebec
PSE Optima w twisted limbs (caming in option) 
4 month waiting for my third pair of limbs! 
shooting for almost 1 year 
im 15 near 16!


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

Matt Ragle, 14, 10 years, MATHEWS SWITCHBACK & ABOUT TO GET AN APEX


----------



## PerfectionistJr (Dec 2, 2005)

Jonathan Manalo
11
3years
BowtechMiranda


----------



## pussim (May 15, 2005)

*kenny putney*

17
2 yrs
hoyt ultra tec
extreme snyper sights
trophy taker rest
easto cobalt arrows
scott lil goose release
doinker 10.5


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

*Chase Simmons*

Chase Simmons
17
Mathews LX
Shoot for: Great Bridge Archery and sponsors are on the way aside from that.
Shooting for 4 years now on and off full on now after retiring from semi-pro paintball.


----------



## D-Lepak (Dec 5, 2005)

Darren Lepak
13
camo conquest III
shooting for 8 years now


----------



## bowtechchampion (Nov 22, 2005)

*13 to 14 years*

chris ellison 
16
13 to 14 years
bowtech right now sometimes ross


----------



## Cub1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Miranda L.
12
7-8 years of mostly target (I shot a tiny bit of 3D when I started)
I've shot PSE, Merlin, and Sammik (Sorry about the spelling if it's wrong!):embara:


----------



## Newboy1 (Dec 13, 2005)

Logan Wittmer
17
4 years
Browning Micro Midas II to a Martin Panther to my Switchback...Mathews all the way


----------



## X Killer (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey I've started to shoot a real bow at the age of 5, I've gone through 7 bows ( on my 8th one now) At the moment i shoot a '06 Hoyt ProElite, Eclipse X7 2312, Carter Fits Me, Eason Stabileizer and side bar, copper john sight generation 1 and bulls eye scope. I compete in only target, though i hope to get into 3D this summer. I hunt though only with a rifle, though i plan to go hunting for deer this year comeing up with bow, andif i get my mosse permit i might try useing a bow.


----------



## Like The Angel (Nov 14, 2005)

Dallas H
15 years old
1.5 years shooting
Hoyt but soon buying a new bow, which one? thats up in the air.


----------



## Robin of Loxley (Dec 21, 2005)

Andrew Gunther
17 years old
14 years in archery
Hoyt


----------



## younghoytlover (Dec 5, 2005)

Gunner Northcutt
15
4 years for whitetails and have so far killed 8 
HOYT!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2005)

James Miller
16
4 year
Mathews


----------



## texasshooter10x (Feb 21, 2005)

benjamin human

14yr

5yr

and mathews apex


----------



## Hoyt4Ever69 (Jan 11, 2005)

Brock Nelson
17
Hoyt Shooting 3 Years
Back to back Canadian Indoor 3D Champ


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

*.*

Travis Elliott

15

13

Browning F5 Tornado


----------



## Reece (Jan 20, 2004)

Reece Pulliam
Shooting since 1997, but just got off a 2 year break.
Hoyt Protec, Hoyt Defiant


----------



## martincouger3 (Jan 31, 2005)

tyler walker

15 

13 years

mathews con 3, catch us if u can


----------



## bluej1165 (Mar 25, 2005)

Clint Chudej
15
8 years shootin3
Martin Bows


----------



## bowtechwv (Jan 14, 2006)

nathan cooper 
14 
shooting for 5 years 
1st in wv for 3 years 

---------------------

bowtech 06 ALLEGIANCE
easton FATBOYS 
custom bow eqi.tl site
custom scope
bohning vanes


----------



## hoytshooter10 (Jan 18, 2006)

dylan douglas
10yrs 
6yrs
hoyt
rintec


----------



## Brown Eyed Girl (Aug 24, 2005)

*My Sign-In*

Elizabeth Wingfield
15
8 years
Hoyt


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

Billy Wyatt

15 years old 

1.5 in archery stricly hunting no comp.

Hoyt


----------



## dirt tester (Feb 4, 2005)

justin freeman 
17
3 years 
mathews


----------



## Tweedr82 (Jan 31, 2006)

Zach Thompson 19
shootin 11 years
bowtech tribute


----------



## Hobiehood (Jan 12, 2006)

Hobie Rink.
13
4 years
MARTIN:wink: 


only sponser is martin for the time being:tongue:


----------



## trithreat (Feb 9, 2006)

Ernie Horvat 
Northern Minnesota
17
PSE
recent addiction been shooting everyday so far for two months
had #15lb bow growing up not interested in it at the time


----------



## hca1290 (Jul 17, 2005)

Tripp Tolleson
16 yrs old
shooting for 3 yrs
HCA ALL THE WAY:wink:


----------

